# VivExotic Vivarium for leoperd geckos advise req



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

In about a 2-3 months I may get a leoperd gecko I ordered a VivExotic 
LX 24 wooden vivarium, here are my first few questions?

Q1: I'l guna start with how do I put the thing together?

Q2: Is this big Enough for an adult leoperd gecko?

Q4: it said to seal it but what with and how?

Q4: what would be the best substrate for them?


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

Abe Lloyd said:


> In about a 2-3 months I may get a leoperd gecko I ordered a VivExotic
> LX 24 wooden vivarium, here are my first few questions?
> 
> Q1: I'l guna start with how do I put the thing together?
> ...


Not sure about the last one sorry


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I use repticarpet as it poses no risk to the animal but others use calci-sand (which I wouldn't recommend personally), lino or kitchen roll


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Iv herd bad things about sand!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, some people have no problems with it but I wouldn't risk it


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Try laying some slate tiles on the bottom. Properly fit them with grout etc so that they cover the whole base. They look pretty natural and hold heat well. Also wipe down to clean!


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

there is a problem, the company I ordered from refunded me today on the Viv but I found another.
will this be big enough for one leoperd gecko, 587 x 470 x 525mm (LxDxH).


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Abe Lloyd said:


> there is a problem, the company I ordered from refunded me today on the Viv but I found another.
> will this be big enough for one leoperd gecko, 587 x 470 x 525mm (LxDxH).


Yeah that's only just under 2ft.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

If you're looking for cheap 2ft vivs then try seapets.co.uk. They're really reliable and have free delivery


----------



## EckoTheGeckoBlackpool (May 7, 2012)

I use sand for my Leo an never had a prob with it!: victory:


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

Abe Lloyd said:


> there is a problem, the company I ordered from refunded me today on the Viv but I found another.
> will this be big enough for one leoperd gecko, 587 x 470 x 525mm (LxDxH).


Get the viv from here, I used them for my vivexotic without any problems, comes in all 3 colours as well.

Vivexotic LX24 Reptile Vivarium - Tobacco Walnut | eBay


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

Hi I have just finished puting together the vivarium and Im guna get some aqarium sillicone soon.


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

here are a few pics


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

is it ok to put the extention lead in there.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure why you have done that, but I'm sure you have your reasons...

the extension lead would be ok as long as its kept dry.


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

I'l be keeping a leoperd gecko in there.


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

so a dry climate and it should save me hasseling with plugs and stuff


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

should I remove it?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I wouldn't leave it in there. It might be easier than messing about with plugs but you're going to end up with all the cables inside the viv which will be more hassle than taking the plugs off.


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

I have now removed it.


----------

